# lemon juice



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

hi, heres a suggestion which I picked up off this BB a while ago I dont know much about it but maybe someone else has more knowledge - lemon juice and Water to control D - I have IBS-D have started on Calcium which has helped enormously. But ate a trigger food on Sat and an hour later had really chronic D drank some lemon juice with water and by the next morning had a normal stool. co-incidence I dont know but worth a shot. Asked doc and she also suggested that lemon juice has binding properties. Just a suggestion unless your allergic to citrus or have an ulcer


----------

